
Capitalism – Not to be attacked by JavaScript community conferences - bem94
https://github.com/Amorelandra/capitalism
======
dang
Please don't post generic ideological battles to HN. They just lead to generic
ideological flamewars.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
justaaron
One should always view the source code, of course.

------
rmanolis
Capitalism will always win, no matter what they say in the conferences,
because the socialist software developers do not know how to create a social
network to organize production and redistribute the wealth.

------
giorgioz
Ow crap! I was taking that seriously and already PRing my favourites Ayn
Rand's quotes.

------
jeandejean
I just don't see the point of this repo...

